# K-mart  4-13



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2009)

Thinking of a day trip... weather contingent

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a possibility for me.  Long range weather is looking good.  Will they leave some ungroomed after the weekend is the question.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be there. I get an extra "vacation" day this year on Monday.

I don't know that they've touched Escapade this year.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry posted in the wrong area


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 7, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'll be there. I get an extra "vacation" day this year on Monday.
> 
> I don't know that they've touched Escapade this year.



escapade's been groomed a number of times this year but it was bumped as of sunday. however after sunday, the only way to ski it will by hiking to it since the k1 is scheduled to close after this weekend as per spin's post..


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> escapade's been groomed a number of times this year but it was bumped as of sunday. however after sunday, the only way to ski it will by hiking to it since the k1 is scheduled to close after this weekend as per spin's post..


Seems like any time, at least since January, I've either skied it, skied by it, or looked at the trail report, it's either ungroomed or closed. But thank's for the reminder on the shortened season.

Heck, with the forecast for the rest of the week, conditions should be better on the 13th than Sunday. Spin K-1 instead of SS. More terrain served and keep SS in better shape to ensure a May 2 closing.

Damn penny pinching.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the 17th.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 7, 2009)

if you want to hike, there's a chance the A course they're building on Highline will be skiable


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> if you want to hike, there's a chance the A course they're building on Highline will be skiable


Heck, the O.L. course should still be skiable.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 7, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Heck, the O.L. course should still be skiable.



true.  Course on Highline will be better, and closer to the open lifts as well...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there a mogul comp this weekend on highline???  If so sunday would be good to hit that


----------



## ozzy (Apr 7, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> if you want to hike, there's a chance the A course they're building on Highline will be skiable



Dorko,  this says the meet will be on Conclusion
http://services.easternfreestyle.org/info/Info2009/48_Info.pdf

Why would they build a new course on Highline if they have one ready to go a trail away?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Dorko,  this says the meet will be on Conclusion
> http://services.easternfreestyle.org/info/Info2009/48_Info.pdf
> 
> Why would they build a new course on Highline if they have one ready to go a trail away?


I thought I heard parts of Conclusion are burnt out pretty badly?


----------

